# Split Shot Rigging, a new twist....



## Mac (Apr 19, 2009)

I wanted to try drop shotting and got to thinking when leafing through my Barlow's Catalog. They were selling the drop shot clips you could insert into your molds for lead weights. The clip was on one end, a swivel in the middle, and a round eye on the other end would be placed in the lead weight. You get a hundred for a little over 6 bucks, not counting shipping and handling. I ordered a couple hundred.

I tie on my hook at the desired height using a palomar knot, then on the end of the line I tie on the clip using the round eye for the knot, letting the clip end hanging down. I then use the pliars to crimp on split shot placing them on 6 inch pieces of line. Under the split shot I tie a simple overhand knot to keep it on the short line. I take the other end of the line and slip it through the clip and pull it tight leaving about an inch and a half of line sticking out. When it gets hung, I simply pull hard enought that the line with the inch and a half tag end slips through....and free....

Now, the advantage is this......cheaper to lose a split shot or two than losing the pre made drop shot weights.

Another thought.....using a lighter splitshot, then add a glass bead and a small bullet weight on top of the bead, then string it through the clip. On the drop the light bullet weight will separate and when the split shot hits bottom the bullet will fall and smack the bead. When you jiggle the line for action, you are also activating the bullet bead rattle effect. 

Good Fishing, Mac


----------



## slim357 (Apr 19, 2009)

cool idea, i was drop shoting yesterday and didnt have a weight, I found a jighead that had its hook bent all up, so i just crimped off the hook and as much but the bait holder as I could, and it worked fine.


----------



## Mac (Apr 20, 2009)

Another advantage of using the clip, you can make up a few different lengths of line with splitshot to facilitate depth changing making it easy to change without retying the hook....just swap out the weight leader.


----------



## Brine (Apr 20, 2009)

slim357 said:


> cool idea, i was drop shoting yesterday and didnt have a weight, I found a jighead that had its hook bent all up, so i just crimped off the hook and as much but the bait holder as I could, and it worked fine.



Not uncommon for folks to use a jig as their weight. Doubles the chances for a hookup. Lets keep this between you and me though. :wink:


----------



## russ010 (Apr 20, 2009)

that tip right there will be put to use this weekend... I'll let you know how it works out - that is IF I can make myself fish it longer than 10min


----------



## Zum (Apr 20, 2009)

If your aloud more then one hook(were aloud 3);jig at bottom,2 other hooks up above.Sometimes finds what there taking or what size/type bait they want.


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 22, 2009)

how do you tie the hook on a dropshot setup?


----------



## slim357 (Apr 22, 2009)

Jyphotography said:


> how do you tie the hook on a dropshot setup?


you tie a palomar knot to the hook then put the tag end of the line back through the eye of the hook and tie on a weight


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 23, 2009)

slim357 said:


> Jyphotography said:
> 
> 
> > how do you tie the hook on a dropshot setup?
> ...


so you do not have to have the drop shot weights...


----------



## Brine (Apr 23, 2009)

The hook point needs to be facing up.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 29, 2009)

Jyphotography said:


> how do you tie the hook on a dropshot setup?


https://www.bassresource.com/fishing/drop-shot.html


----------

